# Radio interference issue....



## tripletriple99 (Jan 6, 2004)

When the car is cold, turning on the rear defroster interferes with my radio reception. As the car warms up the problem dissipates. Anybody have any clue what the heck could be going on here? I'm clueless. Oh yeah...it's a 1998 with 175k on it. Thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like a ground issue. I believe that both components share the same ground location or are really close. Try cleaning those and the ground terminal up front also.

Troy


----------

